# Fear on Trail - How to React



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, So today Oso and I had a wonderful walk on a wooded trail we go to near where I live. I haven't let Oso off leash in a while and he was the happiest little camper.

After walking/running for about 30 minutes, I took Oso up to a place we'd been to before where a fallen tree had previously blocked the path. Well, apparently, since we'd been out there someone had come and cut up the tree so the path was open. At this point Oso got scared. He was off leash, we were walking near the tree (but not even on that path). Oso stopped, looked alert and then ran behind me. I put his leash on and wrapped it strongly around my arms (just in case it was a coyote). Oso's six months and 45 pounds, but I have heard of dogs, usually smaller, being snatched away from the owner even on leash. 

I didn't feel scared though at all, so didn't transfer that to him. I was torn. I wanted Oso to conquer his fears as we did when he was little and was scared of construction, but I wanted to respect his instincts. I took out some treats and he had a little snack, then I got him to move a few feet towards the area he was scared of and gave him treats. He didn't want to go any further though, so on leash we walked back along the trail till the car. 

Oso isn't a dog who is scared of things often, but once in a while he'll get scared of a person at a distance walking towards us at night. He is still a puppy! On another note, I know his smell is a lot stronger than mine and he may be able to sense if it was a dangerous area. Another thought was that the trail scared him because it was different?? (the tree changed)

What do you do if your dog gets a little scared on a hike. Does this happen to you all ever?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

We don't have predators like Coyotes here, so some of what I say may not be able to be achieved. However, firstly, when one of mine is spooked, I will respect them by having a look. If I can detect no discernible danger, then I will move forward slowly and the dog will come with me eventually. Zsa Zsa gets spooked sometimes by similar things, so we just take it slowly till they realise that everything is OK. But sometimes, it's them who are right and there is an animal, or person approaching. So you need to be open minded.

I wouldn't worry about it too much, a smell, a noise, anything can spook even the most steadfast of dogs.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have read that puppies can go through many fear stages as they mature....goodness knows Pippa has gone through a few. Our trainer calls them "learning phases" 

She has also been spooked on a trail before - generally when it is a familiar place and there is a "change" about it - a tree down that wasn't down before, a pile of rocks that wasn't there before, etc. I agree with Ozkar - I always have a look to see if she is freaked by another animal (I am usually checking for fox and coyote in my neck of the woods). If that isn't it, then I just assume she is scared by a change in the environment. I usually leash her up and say "Check it out" in a happy voice. Then I drop the leash and walk up to whatever I think might be frightening her (the other day we came across what I think was a skateboard jump on a huge hill that we were hiking in the middle of nowhere), and act like I LOVE the scary thing. In the case of the skateboard jump, I touched it with my hand saying "What a good jump" in a happy voice (yes, I realize how crazy this sounds!!), and then Pippa went over to investigate. When she did I made a HUGE deal - praising her for coming to "check it out". Once she "checks it out", she is usually happy as can be. I'm sure there's a better way to do this, but this has worked for me.

As for people walking towards us at night...I agree! Pippa has been spooked and barks like a maniac and in turn, scares them! I don't really want her to do that so I actually sing to her until she can see/smell them. I have a terrible voice, but singing helps her to feel more relaxed - she calms right down and prances up them!


----------

